# ORIF of distal radial extraarticular/intraarticular



## Trendale (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have any information regarding codes 25607-25609. As I understand it, extra articular is situated outside of the joint and intra articular is situated inside of the joint. Does the physician has to specify/document this in the op report? If not, how do you determine the codes? What key words I should look for to determine between 25607 and 25608?

Also in 25608-25609, the internal fixation is done according to x amount of fragments. Does the physician has to document this in the op report? If not, what is it in the op report I should be looking for to determine these codes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think yes, the doctor would have to document whether fixation is being done *in *the joint(25608,25609) or *on the joint surface*(25607). Also, dr would have to specify how many fragments of bone in the joint received internal fixation to know if you should use 25608 or 25609.
I hope that helped.


----------



## Trendale (Jan 19, 2009)

*ORIF Distal radius*

Thanks! Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------

